# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Компания Universal начала продавать музыку без DRM

## ALEX(XX)

Не так давно система цифровой защиты авторских прав DRM казалась совершенно неизбежным злом. Но в апреле этого ситуация начала постепенно меняться. Сначала компания EMI, первая среди звукозаписывающих лейблов "Большой Четвёрки" последовала призыву Стива Джобса и отказалась от использования DRM. Теперь же «освобождение» музыки от DRM-оков стало общемировой задачей. Так, один из крупнейших звукозаписывающих лейблов Universal Music Group(принадлежит корпорации Vivendi) заявил, что с 21 августа по 31 января будет проводить тестовое распространение большей части своих музыкальных файлов без стандартных ограничений на копирование. Целью тестирования является оценка изменения спроса со стороны покупателей музыки, а также анализ ответных действий онлайн-пиратов. 
Напомним, что анализ ситуации с DRM, приведённый Стивом Джобсом в нашумевшей статье "Мысли о музыке", показывает, что негативное отношение к защищенной музыке снижает продажи сильнее, чем их снизило бы свободное некоммерческое копирование. Любопытно, что виртуальный магазин от iTunes Apple не попал в число дистрибьюторов, которым Universal доверит распространение своей свободной музыки. Этот факт ясно показывает, что свобода от DRM не предполагает зависимости от Apple, как казалось некоторым "аналитикам". 
В целом, ещё двум компаниям из "Большой Четвёрки" осталось отказаться от DRM, и международное законодательство станет основным инструментом защиты авторских прав, как это и должно быть в цивилизованном обществе. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

Что-то _SecurityLab_ совсем мышей не ловит, к тому же еще и источник новости не указывает... сдается мне, что эту "новость" я видел еще на прошлой неделе. 

PS. Точно, вот она, в частности, на _MacRumors_, за 9-е августа (сегодня - ровно неделя прошла): Universal to Sell Music Without Copy Protection... but Not on iTunes. Ну, у меня просто нет слов... =)

----------

